# Group Shot



## Silvan (Jun 20, 2015)

Just for fun and to give an idea of the size of plants and flowers 
Enjoy!

The smallest flower is Rachel with a NS of 7.5cm (3")
and the biggest being Peruflora's Cirila Alca at a whopping 15cm (6")







From left to right..sort of..lol
Alfredo Manrique
Mem. Estelle Getty
Court Jester
(middle) Nicholle Tower 4N
(middle) Rachel 
(middle) Mem. Brent Nelson
Cirila Alca
longifolium 4N
Suzanne Decker


----------



## Marco (Jun 20, 2015)

Awesome shot. That wizard is making it happen!


----------



## NYEric (Jun 20, 2015)

Excellent. What is the green one?


----------



## Silvan (Jun 20, 2015)

Court Jester.
I was in a hurry. I'll add the names.


----------



## Erythrone (Jun 20, 2015)

Wow!!!!* Beau-ti-ful!!*


----------



## Silvan (Jun 20, 2015)

Marco said:


> Awesome shot. That wizard is making it happen!


----------



## Silvan (Jun 20, 2015)

Erythrone said:


> Wow!!!!* Beau-ti-ful!!*



Thanks Ery! 
That kind of group shot is starting to get difficult to do.
Certain plants are getting a tad too big.


----------



## 17andgrowing (Jun 20, 2015)

Family portrait day lol. Very nice.


----------



## Gilda (Jun 20, 2015)

:clap: Beautiful grouping !! They look awesome !!!:drool:


----------



## Justin (Jun 20, 2015)

great growing!


----------



## NYEric (Jun 20, 2015)

Thanks.


----------



## Cat (Jun 20, 2015)

Very nice. They all look wonderful


----------



## Paph_LdyMacBeth (Jun 20, 2015)

What a lovely group! This is why I love phrags!!!


----------



## SlipperFan (Jun 20, 2015)

Great display! Thanks for doing this.


----------



## abax (Jun 20, 2015)

Omigosh, if I had that many Phrags. blooming at once,
I'd be in hawg heaven! Beautiful flowers galore.


----------



## troy (Jun 21, 2015)

I have to say you have bloomed a great selection!!!! Excellent!!!


----------



## phraggy (Jun 21, 2015)

Nice to see pics of groups.Nicely staged and photographed.

Ed


----------



## phrag guy (Jun 21, 2015)

that is great,don't see Court Jester that often


----------



## Lmpgs (Jun 22, 2015)

Excellent!!


----------



## Silvan (Jun 22, 2015)

Thanks guys! 
I like looking at that picture too. In my growing area (basement), there's one
or two flowering plant here and there and it doesn't look like much. So grouping them like that I can see that I have a good deal of flowering plants. Must be that
I don't see all those greens all around.. lol


----------



## Silvan (Jun 22, 2015)

phrag guy said:


> that is great,don't see Court Jester that often


----------



## phrag guy (Jun 22, 2015)

very nice.I may remake this cross


----------



## Migrant13 (Jun 22, 2015)

Great line-up and photos. Really like the spectrum of colors.


----------



## Ozpaph (Jun 23, 2015)

lovely selection


----------



## eaborne (Jun 23, 2015)

Sweet!


----------



## NYEric (Jun 24, 2015)

Thanks for the greenie close-up.


----------



## Erythrone (Jun 24, 2015)

I am not a greenie fan... but your Court Jester is wonderful!


----------



## SlipperFan (Jun 24, 2015)

Wow!


----------



## SlipperKing (Jun 25, 2015)

You must of gotten that staging trick from Eric....the washer/dryer thing.


----------



## Kawarthapine (Jun 26, 2015)

Now that's what I call a beautiful harliquin collection.


----------

